
Control Panel Will Be the Next Windows 10 Feature to Get Axed - coronadisaster
https://gizmodo.com/microsoft-will-axe-control-panel-from-windows-10-were-1844280174
======
tengbretson
Can't wait to use the replacement that implements 30% of the original
features.

